# VA Positions Exempted from The Hiring Freeze



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As I expected, quite a list of VA positions exempted from the hiring freeze. I do think that most warrant the exemption, but not all.

Here is the memo from 1/27/17.

https://www.va.gov/opa/publications/factsheets/Signed-Exemption-to-Hiring-Freeze-Memo-with-Exempted-Occupations-1-27-2017.pdf


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama had allowed a large number of positions to go unfilled. Again this was part of his hate for service members. To do it's job to recover from Obama the VA needs to fill dome of them.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Obama had allowed a large number of positions to go unfilled. Again this was part of his hate for service members. To do it's job to recover from Obama the VA needs to fill dome of them.


That actually depended on the position and program. If it was related to homeless veterans and assistance in getting unemployed veterans back to work, then many new positions were created and filled. Some positions, like Psychiatrist are generally hard for the VA to fill. Psychiatrists in general are in short supply.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> That actually depended on the position and program. If it was related to homeless veterans and assistance in getting unemployed veterans back to work, then many new positions were created and filled. Some positions, like Psychiatrist are generally hard for the VA to fill. Psychiatrists in general are in short supply.


 Short supply every where thanks to Obama care. VA is headed for a wake up call. I have an appointment at the VA today . Knowing this bunch they likely are having an anti-Trump rally in the office.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Short supply every where thanks to Obama care. VA is headed for a wake up call. I have an appointment at the VA today . Knowing this bunch they likely are having an anti-Trump rally in the office.


Which VA do you go to for care? Milwaukee? A CBOC?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Which VA do you go to for care? Milwaukee? A CBOC?


 Was Madison , I am switching to one of the smaller location in small town near me.
Few years back VA reception room had anit military posters on the wall . They have been allowed to do as they please for some time change is coming.
The CBOC near her has been doing a good job from what I hear


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Was Madison , I am switching to one of the smaller location in small town near me.
> Few years back VA reception room had anit military posters on the wall . They have been allowed to do as they please for some time change is coming.
> The CBOC near her has been doing a good job from what I hear


Sorry to hear about your bad experiences with the VA. From what I know, you may very well like your care through the CBOC better, as it can be more personal. The VA in MN has opened a half a dozen new CBOCs through out the state the past 6 years or so. A large CBOC in Ramsey was opened to catch veterans caught into between getting care in Minneapolis and St. Cloud. This has been really successful in getting veterans in for appointments much quicker with a lot less travel involved.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Those who severed deserve for the nation to have their backs. Kudos to Trump for recognizing and acting on that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When I got there today they had moved. But not far it was to a bigger part of the building. In and out for the HEP B test. Their term for the new place is an out patient clinic .


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2016)

RedLion said:


> That actually depended on the position and program. If it was related to homeless veterans and assistance in getting unemployed veterans back to work, then many new positions were created and filled. Some positions, like Psychiatrist are generally hard for the VA to fill. Psychiatrists in general are in short supply.


Medical school admittance rates are considered to be pretty low, and have been for some time. Scheduling a half hour or hour session, especially a recurring one, with a medical doctor of any kind will definitely be difficult no matter what their specialty.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Army pioneered the PA program long ago. IMO it has work well for them PA may not be the same as a Doctor but can fill a lot of the duties. My Personal experience with was outstanding. I had a COL that would have just shipped me off to Germany. The PS came to my aid and gave the Col another way to look at it. The PA presented me with other options and ensured I understood the risks.
The COL was air force he was looking at it as surgery right now . He was not open to options that would allow me to deal with it and finish the tour. The PA was able ot show the COL that risk with waiting were not as big an issue at my age as someone much younger as those risk were more long term. Any longer term down side to the medication would not madder. Clearly the COL was a busy doctor . The PA on the other hand assured him he would monitor my condition and work with me. All went well.
I delayed surgery until we got back and went to Ireland Army Hospital at Ft Knox. They have outstanding Orthopedics there and took great care of me. They did ask why surgery was delayed. 
We will see more use of PA's for everyone. I just hope it is done right if so it can be a great option.


----------

